# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Khó kéo khách nếu mạnh ai nấy làm

## dulichtuchon

*Tại hội nghị triển khai chương trình kích cầu du lịch do Tổng cục Du lịch cùng Sở Văn hóa - thể thao và du lịch TP.HCM tổ chức sáng 29-5, nhiều doanh nghiệp bức xúc cho rằng chưa có sự chung tay để giúp ngành du lịch hiện đang khó khăn.*


_
Lượng khách quốc tế đến TP.HCM tăng chậm, nhưng doanh nghiệp chưa tích cực tham gia chương trình kích cầu du lịch_


Theo số liệu của Sở Văn hóa - thể thao và du lịch TP.HCM, lũy kế năm tháng đầu năm lượng khách quốc tế đến TP.HCM chỉ tăng 7,2% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái, trong khi tốc độ tăng cùng thời điểm năm trước đạt hơn 10%.


*“Chúng tôi sắp hấp hối rồi”*


Tại hội nghị, ông Lương Nguyễn Thiên Minh - giám đốc _Công ty du lịch_ Thuận Thành - cho biết đã giảm giá, khuyến mãi nhưng khách không mua tour vì họ không có nhiều tiền. “Có nhóm khách Pháp email cho chúng tôi đặt thẳng vấn đề họ chỉ còn nhiêu đó tiền để đi du lịch, công ty có làm được không?” - ông Huê kể. Phó tổng giám đốc một khách sạn năm sao tại trung tâm TP.HCM cũng cho biết tỉ lệ phòng trống trung bình cao hơn so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái, tỉ lệ phòng lấp đầy của khách sạn có ngày chỉ đạt 18%.


Thống kê của Tổng cục Du lịch VN cho thấy trong năm tháng đầu năm 2013, lượng khách quốc tế đến VN ước tính đạt trên 2,9 triệu lượt, giảm 1,4% so với cùng kỳ năm trước, trong đó khách đến bằng đường hàng không đạt 2,4 triệu lượt, giảm 3,4%.


Chẳng những khách quốc tế giảm mà khách nội địa cũng không có nhiều dấu hiệu tích cực. Ông Trần Thế Dũng - phó giám đốc Công ty du lịch Thế Hệ Trẻ - thay mặt nhóm 12 doanh nghiệp khuyến mãi kích cầu du lịch nội địa TP.HCM than thở: “Trong khi chúng tôi sắp hấp hối rồi mà Tổng cục Du lịch vẫn còn kêu gọi hợp tác, bàn cách giảm giá, kích cầu cho mùa thấp điểm cuối năm. Giờ đang là mùa cao điểm, tour giảm giá mà còn chẳng có ai đi thì mùa thấp điểm có giảm giá nữa cũng chỉ là hàng dạt, ai mà mua”. Ông Trần Văn Long - tổng giám đốc Công ty Du lịch Việt - tiếc rẻ: “Chậm mất rồi, cuối tháng 5 mới bàn việc ngồi lại giảm giá cho khách nội địa”. Ông Long cho rằng chủ trương kích cầu du lịch là đúng, nhưng đáng lý phải xác định kế hoạch từ đầu năm và làm thường xuyên hơn nữa.


Mạnh ai nấy làm


Tại hội nghị, nhiều doanh nghiệp lữ hành bức xúc cho biết hầu như chẳng ai trong chuỗi cung ứng dịch vụ chịu giảm giá để kích cầu nhằm thu hút thêm du khách mua tour. “Giỏi lắm thì chúng tôi cũng chỉ lời 10% trong một tour. Nếu giảm thì giảm được bao nhiêu, trong khi các khách sạn, nhà vận chuyển, nhà hàng... gần như đứng ngoài cuộc chơi này” - ông Dũng nói.


Theo ông Dũng, một mặt các khách sạn cam kết giảm 20-40% giá phòng nhưng lại lấy giá công bố để giảm. Nếu so với giá đã ký hợp đồng với các công ty lữ hành thậm chí còn cao hơn. “Chúng tôi đang rất đơn côi trong việc giảm giá _tour du lịch_” - ông Dũng chia sẻ.


Tổng giám đốc một công ty lữ hành cho biết các đơn vị vận chuyển viện giá xăng tăng, đẩy giá thuê xe. Trong khi đó, dù đang ế khách nhưng các khách sạn không giảm giá, các nhà hàng cũng neo giá trong khi có thể giảm thêm ít nhất 10-15% giá bán vẫn có lợi nhuận...


Phó chủ tịch Hiệp hội Du lịch VN Vũ Thế Bình cho biết việc liên kết giảm giá giữa các doanh nghiệp trong chuỗi sản phẩm để hình thành nên sản phẩm du lịch ở nước ngoài là việc rất bình thường và mỗi khi thị trường khó khăn, mối liên kết này lại phát triển rất mạnh, trong khi ở VN mạnh ai nấy làm. Theo ông Bình, vận chuyển thường chiếm từ 40-60% tổng giá thành tour, đặc biệt là giá vé máy bay, vì vậy việc Hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines giảm 38-58% giá vé sẽ là một biện pháp kích cầu tốt trong tình hình hiện nay.


Theo _Du Lịch Tự Chọn_

----------


## hungtct01

*Up chúc bác may mắn nào*
*Công ty bên em chuyên nhận đăng tin rao vặt giá siêu rẻ,các dịch vụ thiết kế website và SEO giá cực tốt cùng hàng trăm sản phẩm marketing online khác,bác nào cần thì pm e 24/7 nhé.Yahoo : Sieuthiso247 - Hotline : 0973258491 - Website : Sieuthiso247.com*

----------

